# storing hi temp cheese



## ldrus (Feb 17, 2012)

i emailed butcher packer  over a week ago  about is it ok to freeze my left over hi temp cheese  not sure of the storage for it

 but they never replied to me ... how do you guys store your left over  hi temp? and what would be the  lenght of time to  keep it and still be good


----------



## meatnbeer (Feb 18, 2012)

I vacuum packed my left over hi temp cheese that I bought from butcher packer and put it in the freezer.  It came out fine the next time I used it.  Some are concerned with the texture changing when you freeze it, but if it is going to be in sausage anyway, you wont notice it.  At least I didn't.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Feb 18, 2012)

We have been using it for years - have always stored extra in the freezer when we have left overs.  Used it a yr later when making sausage again with no problems.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2012)

I just throw it in the freezer as soon as it comes in from B&P

Joe


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 18, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 18, 2012)

I buy my High temp cheese form a local cheese company and it comes vacuumed sealed in a 5# bag.I just freeze it that way.

once I open it I just keep it in my meat fridge till I use it up which is usuallly no more than a month or two and it keeps just fine.

I usually have plenty on hand for whatever I need.  cheddar and pepper jack.


----------



## big casino (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought a 5lb bag from http://www.conyeagerspice.com/cheese/ and I had put it in my fridge in the basement where it sat forgotten for about 8 months, when I looked at it it looked like the day I bought it, I called the comapny, and asked how long it was good for, and they told me as long as it didn't have any visible problems, like powdery or wet looking it should be fine, and it was.

But I also froze some with no problems and I would recommend doing that.


----------



## slownlow (Feb 23, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> I bought a 5lb bag from http://www.conyeagerspice.com/cheese/ and I had put it in my fridge in the basement where it sat forgotten for about 8 months, when I looked at it it looked like the day I bought it, I called the comapny, and asked how long it was good for, and they told me as long as it didn't have any visible problems, like powdery or wet looking it should be fine, and it was.
> 
> But I also froze some with no problems and I would recommend doing that.




wow you might want to go to Butcher and Packer next time.  It's cheaper and you can buy 1 lb bags:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...1&keyword=cheese&inc_subcat=0&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## sam3 (Feb 23, 2012)

uncle_lar said:


> I buy my High temp cheese form a local cheese company and it comes vacuumed sealed in a 5# bag.I just freeze it that way.
> 
> once I open it I just keep it in my meat fridge till I use it up which is usuallly no more than a month or two and it keeps just fine.
> 
> I usually have plenty on hand for whatever I need.  cheddar and pepper jack.


I do the same Lar. I buy mine from a small butcher shop in SE PA, usually 5 lbs of each at a time.


----------



## big casino (Feb 23, 2012)

slownlow said:


> wow you might want to go to Butcher and Packer next time.  It's cheaper and you can buy 1 lb bags:
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...1&keyword=cheese&inc_subcat=0&sort=20a&page=2




Thanks but by the time I pay the $9.75 in shipping, con yeager is cheaper, plus I can buy it by it for $6.00 LB from my butcher, which is what I normally do so I don't have to store the 5lb'er plus it's a tad cheaper


----------

